# Funding



## clshaw (Apr 2, 2014)

Can anyone shine any light on the funding of treatments such as icsi and ivf. 
I know it is available wth the nhs, but I know this varies with pct etc with strict criteria
Any information is greatly appreciated 
Charlotte


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had a NHS cycle funded in Oxfordshire 5 years ago and I can only tell you what the criteria was then, but I know it has changed:

A BMI of under 30
Had to have tried for 2 years
No children from previous relationships
Non smoking both 
AMH of over 10

You will really need to contact your PCT direct, as I know my sisters friend had NHS funding with her new partner and she had two children from a previous relationship.

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to find your local CCG and contact them directly as everywhere is different (I think there are about 200 different CCGs) and also they review their funding and change things, or put stops on it. There is a list of what everyone gets on the Infertility UK website, but it isn't always a 100% accurate. In my experience the CCG don't publicise their funding on the net (probably because it's less than the NICE recommendations!). I found that when I emailed mine they responded the day later with clear details. However, if yours are slow to respond try contacting your local PALS to chase them up.

Also, bear in mind that some are have mega waiting lists, but others don't have any waiting time. If you have a look at the local area boards you might find someone who is also under your CCG.

Good luck xxx


----------



## clshaw (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks for your help

i believe if we are allowed ivf we would be sent to Burton on Trent, which is showing no waiting time, thankfully, it does puzzle me so much tho, if you have one child, via IVF, would you not be allowed a younger sibling down the line? 
soo confusing, sorry if I'm asking pointless things
Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Funding normally stops if you have a child through NHS funded treatment.  We had to pay privately for our second cycle, but we were very lucky that it worked.

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The only slight way around it is, in some areas, if you have frosties the CCG pay for storage for 2/3 years even if you get PG. Then you would just have to pay for a FET. In our CCG they pay for our FETs as long as we don't get pregnant. This is obviously great if you get any spares, but not everyone does and it isn't guaranteed, even when you get a lot follies/eggs.

Good luck!x


----------

